# Lou in a sunny day



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou in a sunny day































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

She looks so slim and athletic in the last picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> She looks so slim and athletic in the last picture!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! I think she is getting more muscular, her hips and leg muscles feel hard and defined, she is not very skinny anymore... I'm glad 

I need to brush her though.. I haven't brushed her today yet


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou matches the bathroom! She matches a lot of stuff with her earthy tan tone.. hehhehehe








[/url] Lou matches the bathroom by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the radiantsunshine shot! She us a beauty!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think Lou is your sunshine even on a cloudy day! It's_ wonderful_ how much you love her. And it's for sure she feels the same about you.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I think Lou is your sunshine even on a cloudy day! It's_ wonderful_ how much you love her. And it's for sure she feels the same about you.


Thank you so much for your kind words, you are just awesome Chagall's mom, I love reading your posts, how articulate, intelligent and such a nice genuine person you are! Been wanting to tell you that for a little while 

And yes Lou absolutely is my sunshine and I love her soooooooooooooooooooo much!  <3


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love her sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!! <3








[/url] photo (3) by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is exquisite! I'm sorry forgive my ignorance but what color is she? I'm still kind of learning the different hues of the poos. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> She is exquisite! I'm sorry forgive my ignorance but what color is she? I'm still kind of learning the different hues of the poos.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!! Her color is called APRICOT, she is kind of a tan color, like blonde with an orangy tone to it  her color changes a lot depending on lighting!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow I'm clearly off base I was going to guess silver beige. I love her snout! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hehehe There are lots of wonderful info to learn about poodles!! And great friends here at the poodle forum to share it with us  I'm still learning too, it's fun!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lou's short clip reminds me of a really nice short pile carpet. I'd love to dig my fingers into it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Lou's short clip reminds me of a really nice short pile carpet. I'd love to dig my fingers into it!


Haha!! She feels like velvet right now!! hehehe Going through coat change made us want to start from scratch shaving her all the way down, it's starting to grow now


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What fun Lou must be having now that she has a yard to play in! Is she scared of the lawn mower? Molly hates it when the gardeners are doing the lawns here! She runs to me and sits in my lap!LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What fun Lou must be having now that she has a yard to play in! Is she scared of the lawn mower? Molly hates it when the gardeners are doing the lawns here! She runs to me and sits in my lap!LOL!


Thanks dear! Yes basically we only moved here because of the huge yard hehehe! She stays inside when we use the lawn mower, she doesnt like it but She has gotten used to it, same with the vaccuum lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

So pretty!!!! I love that there are other people as crazy in love with their poodles that won't judge me for being slightly crazy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ainsley said:


> So pretty!!!! I love that there are other people as crazy in love with their poodles that won't judge me for being slightly crazy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yup!
but I'm not slightly crazy... I'm crazy crazy!! heheheheh And Lou is mah baby! And everyone knows it :-D I love her like she is my kid (I dont have children, so she is it!! )

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Um consider the time, energy, effort, and love that you have devoted to Lou, to all our dogs. There are those that have dogs and those that have family members. I love my dog like a child and I got because I lost a baby so she is most certainly my child. Lou is yours! And a true beauty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> Um consider the time, energy, effort, and love that you have devoted to Lou, to all our dogs. There are those that have dogs and those that have family members. I love my dog like a child and I got because I lost a baby so she is most certainly my child. Lou is yours! And a true beauty.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for your kind words dear! I'm glad you are your baby have each other too! <3


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lou is such a beauty!!!! I can't stop staring. I agree with the sentiment about kids. Our pooches are so close to us that the bond is just as if they are our human kids.

DH is about to have rude awakening as he said that now we're ready to have kids because we are so good with Charlie and Edison, our tpoos. IMHO, kids will have their own thoughts and will question authority whereas Charlie and Edison live to please us. Lol.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lou is so beautiful, Sushi would fall in love with her, he loves apricot poodle female, there is one at the dog park, he would do anything to get her attention, he is a real gentleman with her.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> Lou is so beautiful, Sushi would fall in love with her, he loves apricot poodle female, there is one at the dog park, he would do anything to get her attention, he is a real gentleman with her.


aww! Guess what?! Lou already told me she thinks Sushi is very very handsome 

And you know, from my several previous posts, that I'm a big fan, I think he is just amazing! I give my blessing! hahahaha


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joelly said:


> Lou is such a beauty!!!! I can't stop staring. I agree with the sentiment about kids. Our pooches are so close to us that the bond is just as if they are our human kids.
> 
> DH is about to have rude awakening as he said that now we're ready to have kids because we are so good with Charlie and Edison, our tpoos. IMHO, kids will have their own thoughts and will question authority whereas Charlie and Edison live to please us. Lol.


Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu so much!

I abso-LOU-tely agree! heheheheheh


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Its sunny again, the sky is sooo blue









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

I totally get it. My friends make fun of me and say we didn't get a puppy we got a third child. He even has a diaper bag with his stuff in it for trips out of he house. He is very much my next child...he just happens to have beautiful black hair and four legs. Even among my dog loving friends they tend to think we go overboard so it's nice having others around that dont think its overboard. Life just isn't right without a dog around and now I can say life isn't right without a poodle around! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

I know I don't post around here as much as I should so I will be trying to rectify that problem. 

I've watched Lou for a bit now and I have to say that she is amazing looking! That cut works really well on her. She looks to be sooo happy and her eyes and face just light up with such a positive ferocity. I love it! I'd love to meet her someday.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

TheBigRoo said:


> I know I don't post around here as much as I should so I will be trying to rectify that problem.
> 
> I've watched Lou for a bit now and I have to say that she is amazing looking! That cut works really well on her. She looks to be sooo happy and her eyes and face just light up with such a positive ferocity. I love it! I'd love to meet her someday.


Aw thank you so much!! I'll warn you when u meet her she will lay on your lap and hold your arm with her paws and not let u leave!! Hehehe she is a sweetie like that


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ainsley said:


> I totally get it. My friends make fun of me and say we didn't get a puppy we got a third child. He even has a diaper bag with his stuff in it for trips out of he house. He is very much my next child...he just happens to have beautiful black hair and four legs. Even among my dog loving friends they tend to think we go overboard so it's nice having others around that dont think its overboard. Life just isn't right without a dog around and now I can say life isn't right without a poodle around!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup my friends called me on mothers day!! LOL and Lou is my only child :-D


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

more sunlight bathed pictures 








[/url] Lou by backdoor sunlight by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou by backdoor sunlight profile by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

